# Okaloosa Island Pier



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Went to Anglers this afternoon for a late lunch and decided to walk the pier to see what was happening. A young man out there found that luck is a fickle thing. He got first shot on a decent size Cobia 60 - 70 lb range. The Cobia just wouldn't eat casting to the East of the pier, it went under the pier and the young man took another shot at it to the West and snagged it. Needless to say a big foul hooked Cobia was all over the place and ended up breaking off. Pretty exciting for about a minute.


----------



## 5th Letter (Mar 4, 2010)

Hit the Okaloosa Pier today (4-3-10)... I ain't have no luck but lots of other folks were beatin the sheepies up real mean... and on a side note... caught sight of a 20+ lb. cobia off the end the pier... but I was immediately hated on lol... and it went on it's way when prolly 30 people casted at it simultaneously crossin my line and all with complete disregard for my spot.... oh well.... 



Peace.



E


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

On the piers, etiquette gives the person who calls "first shot" the first cast at the fish. The down side is that sometimes only applies to "regulars". At least you didn't have it hooked and gotten your line fouled by anglers casting at the accompanying fish and lost it that way.


----------

